# Pics of Rear Disk Brakes, Pads and Suspension



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, if you have rear disk brakes, use the E-brake every time you stop, or don't use it at all... Those are the kind that used to be on the W-bodies (the calipers with the E-brake integrated into them), that would lock up on you and not release, once they got a little older and rusted... This is the reason the current W-bodies (and most other rear disk vehicles) have regular calipers in the rear, and drums inside the rotors, specifically for the E-brake...

Having said that, the moving parts look like they are plated better than previous generations, so they may be OK for a longer period of time...

Mike


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Well, if you have rear disk brakes, use the E-brake every time you stop, or don't use it at all... Those are the kind that used to be on the W-bodies (the calipers with the E-brake integrated into them), that would lock up on you and not release, once they got a little older and rusted... This is the reason the current W-bodies (and most other rear disk vehicles) have regular calipers in the rear, and drums inside the rotors, specifically for the E-brake...
> 
> Having said that, the moving parts look like they are plated better than previous generations, so they may be OK for a longer period of time...
> 
> Mike


first things I thought when I first saw these pics...


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Well, if you have rear disk brakes, use the E-brake every time you stop, or don't use it at all... Those are the kind that used to be on the W-bodies (the calipers with the E-brake integrated into them), that would lock up on you and not release, once they got a little older and rusted... This is the reason the current W-bodies (and most other rear disk vehicles) have regular calipers in the rear, and drums inside the rotors, specifically for the E-brake...
> 
> Having said that, the moving parts look like they are plated better than previous generations, so they may be OK for a longer period of time...
> 
> Mike


Appears very similar to the setup on the Kappa's (Solstice / Sky) of which personally I've had zero issues since 2007 when I bought the car new. Also, never seems to be an issue on the Kappa forums either.


----------

